# guys with long acrylic nails



## Peter Gill (Nov 4, 2015)

What do members think of guys who have long acrylic nails


----------



## makeupilove (Nov 9, 2015)

it's nice.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 9, 2015)

Better to scratch my back with?


----------

